# zoo med repti shelter 3 in 1 what size for a leo



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

i want to buy a moist hide for adult leos but unsure if the 6" small zoo med 3 in 1 is big enough or do i need the medium 8"


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

how bigs your leo?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If it is to be used as a moist hide get the bigger one, plenty of room for moss inside and room to move around to help rub off shed


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

TEENY said:


> If it is to be used as a moist hide get the bigger one, plenty of room for moss inside and room to move around to help rub off shed


its to be used as a moist hide and the leos looked about 7" in the shop


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

yeah medium size


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks i have ordered a medium 1


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

shame you bought it!, could of suggested a snake cave more desert looking and alot cheaper!


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> shame you bought it!, could of suggested a snake cave more desert looking and alot cheaper!


who stocks them wouldnt mind having a look at them.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

most places i bought mine from amazon

Exo Terra Snake Cave Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Thats the medium i have the large but i was told the medium was big enough for a adult leopard gecko, not to sure about the small, the large one has a big hole i bought that because i have 2 leos, the hole is about 5/6 inches wide


----------

